# Next8P12 (NXM805MC) Preparing SD card



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am having a problem with my tablet.

Next8P12 (NXM805MC) "Preparing SD card"

This tablet wasn't rooted.

Whenever I open my tablet it will say Preparing SD card.
The icon of sd card to the left of the time is displayed near botton right hand side of the tablet screen.
When I see this I know the screen freezes and I can't do anything, swipe the screen so will go to next screen or open any apps.

I took out my micro sd card thinking it will solve my problem, yet still the same.

I did a wipe data and factory reset, but still same thing.

Anybody knows what the problem is ?


Thanks


----------

